# Trying to buy or catalogue these items!



## adriennekim (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## krillfish (Apr 21, 2020)

I can let you make you the magazine rack if you have two magazines! my sand castle is white tho, alas


----------



## haillzzz (Apr 21, 2020)

you can catalogue these:

cosmos shower (will need to craft so you can buy it)
sea globe
sand castle
white cute sofa


----------



## adriennekim (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I catalogue the sea globe and white sofa please?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



krillfish said:


> I can let you make you the magazine rack if you have two magazines! my sand castle is white tho, alas


I’ll find 2 magazines!!


----------



## haillzzz (Apr 21, 2020)

adriennekim said:


> Can I catalogue the sea globe and white sofa please?



sure, don't want the others?


----------



## adriennekim (Apr 21, 2020)

haillzzz said:


> sure, don't want the others?


I’ll also takeeee a cosmos shower 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



adriennekim said:


> I’ll also takeeee a cosmos shower


Im ready whenever you are! Can I pay you in igb? I’ll give you 100k


----------



## haillzzz (Apr 21, 2020)

adriennekim said:


> I’ll also takeeee a cosmos shower ❤❤
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020
> 
> ...


Yep will send you a PM with the code, just got some fossils to sell first


----------

